# What wet cat food should i feed?



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello!

Latley i've been thinking that Teddy Bears diet has been rather boring lately, He really only likes his kibble, mealies, and cooked sweet potatoes. I haven't tried wet cat food yet because i'm not really sure how much to give at first and which one is acceptable.... (I dont want to mess up my little ones tummy) Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You could always start with looking at the canned food of the brands that you have for his dry food. Just make sure you check their protein percent, I've noticed the canned foods generally have a higher percentage, even with brands that have safe protein levels in the dry food. You have to calculate the dry matter percentage from what's on the can, since they have so much moisture in them. Kalandra explained how to calculate it - viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11177&hilit=+dry+matter

The wet foods I have for Lily that had okay protein are Merrick (Souther Delight, Turducken, Grammy's Pot Pie, and Thanksgiving Day Dinner flavors), Wellness (beef & chicken), and Instinct (rabbit). I had some others before, but don't remember what kind they were.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

The brands I use are Wellness and Halo's Spot's Stew - they both come in a variety of flavors, but Liam likes Chicken, Turkey, and Salmon ones best. You can actually see real veggies (peas, squash) in the Spot's Stew ones, which is always nice! Both brands seem to use really good ingredients. I usually mix a full can (or 1/2 can of two flavors) in with my veggie/meat mix when making food portions in ice cube trays. I'm assuming he isn't getting too much protein since the whole can is spread out over 24-30 cubes. (I'd never seen that link, Lilysmommy - I'll have to check it out.)

Hope this helps! I found both of these foods at PetCo type stores.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you! I like the second way Kalandra explained it :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

cylaura, I found these from Blue Buffalo... http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... ood+Center

do you think that if i only gave him a little bit of the can then froze the rest for later (sort of like you do) 10% of protein would be okay per can?


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> cylaura, I found these from Blue Buffalo... http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... ood+Center
> 
> do you think that if i only gave him a little bit of the can then froze the rest for later (sort of like you do) 10% of protein would be okay per can?


Okay, nevermind... :roll: I calculated it all and found out its fine 

Now, to decide what flavor i should buy....hmmm :lol:


----------

